# Suggest best GPU in less than 10k



## gold (Nov 28, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair VX450 W

2. What is your budget?
Ans: ~10k(less if possible)

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 720p should be fine but if possible at 1080p

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Intel core i3-540
Intel DH55TC
Corsair Ram 4Gb
Corsair VX450 W


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/166758-graphics-card-under-10k.html#post1792617


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

I think people should scroll along the threads before posting theirs especially when u have a recent one similar to yours


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 28, 2012)

Sapphire HD 7770 Edition GHz Graphic Card


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

Read the thread thoroughly and skip the 7770 for the 650ti.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 28, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Read the thread thoroughly and skip the 7770 for the 650ti.



op budget is less then 10k


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

The thread clearly mentions the ZOTAC 650 ti comes for 10.2 k.

 OP can surely manage 200-300 bucks more for a better card.


----------



## n33rav (Nov 30, 2012)

They have wrong price on site. I called them and they said 10.2 is price of ZOTAC 650. ZOTAC 650 ti  is priced at 11.2k 

If op can not go beyond 10k, Sapphire HD 7770 Edition GHz Graphic Card is the best option for him.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

I would suggest Op to go with HD7770 PE - nothing comes close to this - available at ~9.2k.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2012)

if its the 7770 then why not go for the cheaper msi r7770 2fan @8.2k??


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2012)

Op has the budget and PE Ed. Oc's better and has some unique features - that's why


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

the detachable big fan, with configurable fitting?? yeah.. thats mighty good. 

any more advantages over the normal MSI R7770 2PMD1GD5?


----------



## gold (Dec 3, 2012)

n33rav said:


> They have wrong price on site. I called them and they said 10.2 is price of ZOTAC 650. ZOTAC 650 ti  is priced at 11.2k
> 
> If op can not go beyond 10k, Sapphire HD 7770 Edition GHz Graphic Card is the best option for him.



HD 6850 is also available in less than 10k . Is  HD 7770 better than HD6850 ?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

nope.. 6850 has a 256bit mem bus width, more ROPs and stream procs. obviously more powerful than the 7770. and you can oc it to 1ghz. see topgear's guide on 6850 1gh oc.

do a comparision on sapphire or amd site for precise figures.


----------



## Myth (Dec 3, 2012)

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

Theoretically, 6850 is faster than a 7770.

After the 12.11 drivers, 7770 has quite a lead on the 6850 at low resolutions in most games.
6850 still has the overall lead.

AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2012)

> nope.. 6850 has a 256bit mem bus width, more ROPs and stream procs. obviously more powerful than the 7770. and you can oc it to 1ghz. see topgear's guide on 6850 1gh oc.
> 
> do a comparision on sapphire or amd site for precise figures.



True but with the latest 12.11 Beta driver update, HD 7770 performs almost equal to HD 6850 with less than half the power consumption. Also in latest DirectX 11 titles, HD 7770 does have an upper edge.
Since OP is pending 10K, I think by spending 1K more, getting GTX 650 Ti is the best choice for him which offers performance slightly better than GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

HD7770 PE @~9K is the best choice as <10K card, at least for the time being.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2012)

I think Zotac GT 650 TI 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.9K or Forsa GT 650 TI 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.3K is the best buy. It is more powerful than HD 7770 in gaming.
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Forsa GTX650Ti 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

^^ Zotac is a good one. But Forsa? Regardless of the quality of card, it is best to avoid them.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I think Zotac GT 650 TI 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.9K or Forsa GT 650 TI 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.3K is the best buy. It is more powerful than HD 7770 in gaming.
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> 
> Forsa GTX650Ti 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



nice find, recently FK is offering some great deals on gfx cards ( from 1.5-12k ) which most other online/local sellers can't even provide but once people make an particular item popular there the whole picture might change.


----------



## gold (Dec 4, 2012)

Plan to buy postponed .. will be buying next month ...
are there any new launches then? 
else I'll go for 650 Ti .


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

That price range looks full. New launches wont be so aggressively priced.
Lets hope that by some miracle the prices for older components fall further and you can get to buy a 7850 @ your budget (or a little more)


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2012)

gold said:


> Plan to buy postponed .. will be buying next month ...
> are there any new launches then?
> else I'll go for 650 Ti .



no new gpus releasing next month but you may get price cut on some gpus as gpu prices are going down constantly.


----------

